# Canon lens M 200mm 3.5???



## Photosinphotos (Jun 27, 2017)

Can somebody please help me identify this lens? All I have is this photo (see attached) I have an opportunity to buy it but I don't know anything about it! 

Many thanks, Fred


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 27, 2017)

*A quick search found this.

"Canon FL-mount 200mm f/3.5 Telephoto lens*

Intensely effective telephoto effects are possible even when hand-held. This lens has a built-in type lens hood and a completely automatic diaphragm mechanism. Compensations for the various aberrations are excellent, and the high contrast and superior resolving power of the lens are its other outstanding features.


This lens is widely used for shooting sporting events, animal life and for news photography besides snapshots and portraiture.

*Name*: Canon Lens FL 200mm F3.5
*Focal Length*: f=200mm *
Aperture Ratio*: 1:3.5 *
Construction*: 5 components, 7 elements


*Coating*: Magenta* Diaphragm*: Automatic/ Manual preset type *Min. Aperture*: 22 *Distance Scale*: 2.5 - 30 oo in meters, 8 -100 oo in feet*
Angle of View*: Diagonal 12°, Horizontal 10°, Vertical 7° 
*Focusing System*:Straight drive double helicoid *
Hood*: Built-in type* Filter Size*: 58mm (2-5/16") *Length x Max. Dia*: 152 x 70mm (6" x 2-3/4") *Weight*: 680 grams (1 lb. 8 oz.)"

Resource link here


----------



## Photosinphotos (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks very much  

I had looked at the fl lenses but couldn't see any with the 'M' so I thought it might be something else...


----------



## table1349 (Jun 27, 2017)

Good resource on Canon gear. Canon Camera Museum


----------



## compur (Jun 27, 2017)

Photosinphotos said:


> I had looked at the fl lenses but couldn't see any with the 'M' so I thought it might be something else...



It is something else.

It's not the FL 200/3.5 lens. As you can see in the picture below that lens has no "M" on the name ring:






I would have to see the rest of the lens pictured in your post to be sure but the Canon "M" 200/3.5 is for Canon rangefinder cameras equipped with the reflex housing (aka *"M*irror Box.") It is very rare.


----------



## sniper x (Jul 31, 2017)

I'd love to see that mount end...I have the Canon 200 f3.5 macro and it is a GREAT lens on A1, Ae1, and F1.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 31, 2017)

Canon Mirror Box 2 and lenses


----------

